# Humming sound coming out of recorded audio file



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a humming sound coming out of my audio file that I have recorded from vinyl to mp3 to my computer. My set up is phono player with line output then going through an audio mixer then out from the mixer to the input of my computer. I have always recorded with success these audio files with no problem and with a nice clean sound. Now when I do that I am getting a humming sound only in the final audio output file from the computer only. I have not touched anything in my setup at all. All wires and connections are in full tact. The humming sound seems to be coming from the computer because when I play from the original source such as phono turntable player, cd player or cassette player I have a nice clean sound. The humming comes when I listen to the final audio recording audio file from the computer that I have recorded either directly from the computer or when I transfer it to the CD disc, or flash drive. Either way I am hearing the humming sound from computer or disc/flash drive that goes onto the disc or flash drive. This has me completely puzzled. Does anyone have any idea why I am experiencing this problem?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Likely something has changed. 

You can start with the basics and try disconnecting/reconnecting all of the cables to ensure they are properly attached. For safety, this should be performed with all of the equipment powered off.

Next, I would bypass the mixer and connect directly to the computer. This will at a minimum, rule out the mixer as the culprit.

Try testing with a different source to rule out the phono player. If the problem continues with a different source, then it's likely a power issue or the audio chipset of the computer.


----------

